# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [Quận 9] Gian hàng đồ linh tinh về CNC của mylove299

## mylove299

Chào các bác sau một thời gian vật vã CNC thì em cũng đã đói cùng công việc thì cũng đã xong nên em mở Thread này rêu rao những thứ đã lượm lặt bấy lâu cho những bác nào cần.
Các bác có thể liên hệ vs em or zalo theo số này: 0938839394
TK thanh toán: VCB đông sài gòn 0381000509420
                            Chủ TK: Nguyễn Văn Minh

ms1: Khung máy C hành trình be bé 200 x150 x200 full thép xài ray 15 cho XZ ray 25 cho Y vitme bước 5 ( cần giao lưu router )




MS2 con router ăn gỗ hay chơi nhôm nhẹ HT 450 x700 Dầm X thép còn lại nhôm xài ray 15 3 trục, x me 16 bước 20 Y me 16 bước 16 và z me 16 bước 5 xài NC spin 2k2 lấy nguyên con hoặc khung cũng đc giá Xong



MS3: Con C frame dựng từ 3 bộ combo nhôm lụm của các bác trên 4r này giá xong ( không có spin +BT + trục A)

xài 3 step sanyo denki 3.5A driver Nhatson 4A, dùng mach3
combo XY tháo từ máy của Hàn Quốc 
combo Z châu phi me 12 bước 5
Thông số : 
+ Nặng khoảng 23-24 kg, full nhôm, hành trình 190x310mm
+ Vít me 1510, ray 15

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...#ixzz4oQIOMg1P








MS4: Biến tần trâu bò 3k7 con ngon lành con này thấy tăng được tần lên 1000hz mà ko biết nó xài mục đích gì, (xong)





MS5: Cặp ke vuông bằng thép phay vuông phẳng kích thước cao 140 ngang 65 sâu 90 giá 300k



MS6: kẹp spindle nhôm đúc phi lỗ 100mm chưa xài, số lượng 02 -250k/1 xong



MS7: áo me phi lỗ 40mm chưa xài, xong)



*
Còn tiếp.....*

----------


## vufree

Gạch biến tần nha. Con Router có chế độ đổi hàng không? Tui lấy cái khung thôi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gạch biến tần nha. Con Router có chế độ đổi hàng không? Tui lấy cái khung thôi


Thấy 1000hz là khoái rồi ha.
Khi nào chỉnh lên ngàn hẹc chỉ với nhe bác

----------


## vufree

ok,, kekekekeke,

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Con này em nhớ là chỉ có 400Hz mà ta. Nó y chang con E520. Cho chỉnh tần số thoải mái nhưng ngõ ra cũng chỉ đạt 1000hz, ý nhầm 400hz chứ. Mấy dòng này thì trâu bò ùi. :-)

----------


## mylove299

> Con này em nhớ là chỉ có 400Hz mà ta. Nó y chang con E520. Cho chỉnh tần số thoải mái nhưng ngõ ra cũng chỉ đạt 1000hz, ý nhầm 400hz chứ. Mấy dòng này thì trâu bò ùi. :-)


Theo thông số đúng là 400hz nhưng khi run lại nhấn lên được 1000hz vậy mới khó hỉu minh ui

----------


## Gamo

Con này trên manual ghi 400hz, nhưng cho phép cấu hinh và chạy 1000hz

----------

mylove299

----------


## mylove299

> Gạch biến tần nha. Con Router có chế độ đổi hàng không? Tui lấy cái khung thôi


Nhận gạch của bác trong hôm nay ạ. Bác có alpha hay xì pín trao đổi ok ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Con này trên manual ghi 400hz, nhưng cho phép cấu hinh và chạy 1000hz


Vậy nhà sản xuất ghi tùm lum à anh. Anh thử chạy 1000Hz chưa ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chưa. Tau đoán là nó cho phép nhưng ko recommend.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hehe. Vậy thì chắc chắn nó ko cho lên 1000hz rồi. Em tưởng anh xài rồi nên mới thấy kì kì. Con E520 cũng vậy ak anh. Cho set lên cao hơn 400hz mà chạy chỉ có 400hz ợ. Datasheet ghi không thể sai ạ. :-)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Để chút làm thử xem chạy ngàn hẹc được không. 
Chứ trâu thì xác định nó trâu. Hôm máy trộn bột 5.5kw hư biến tần. Đưa nó vô chạy đỡ 1 ngày, nó vẫn kéo bình thường


Có chỉnh được áp ra 0~230V

----------

mylove299

----------


## vufree

> Nhận gạch của bác trong hôm nay ạ. Bác có alpha hay xì pín trao đổi ok ợ


Vậy Bác cho hủy gạch nha.  Con này không rõ ràng không dám chơi. Bác có thích đầu ATC BT15. Hoặc mấy cục Spin ăn sắt bự chảng, Spin tàu 2k2, 3k2.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

con này dễ xài mà anh Vũ. Tại mấy anh chưa rõ nó có chạy được 1000Hz không thui à. Chạy 400Hz thì vô tư phà phà luôn ạ. DÒng này trâu bò phải biết luôn ợ. Hồi lâu rồi em có một con, Dầu nhớt tùm lum luôn mà vẫn chạy phà phà ạ,:-) Giá quá đẹp để mua xài ạ.

----------


## mylove299

MS8 Con máy tiện CNC chế 5tr5 không biến tần xài spin kéo misu 6000v/p 




MS9: Đầu thay dao ATC nhỏ nhỏ mã NR5000 gì đấy max speed 50000rpm đang xài colet 6mm giá đã bán









MS10: Đầu BT30 QTC giá đã bán




*
Còn tiếp...*

----------


## vufree

> con này dễ xài mà anh Vũ. Tại mấy anh chưa rõ nó có chạy được 1000Hz không thui à. Chạy 400Hz thì vô tư phà phà luôn ạ. DÒng này trâu bò phải biết luôn ợ. Hồi lâu rồi em có một con, Dầu nhớt tùm lum luôn mà vẫn chạy phà phà ạ,:-) Giá quá đẹp để mua xài ạ.


Giá đẹp, nhưng Anh chán mấy con 400Hz rồi, phái mấy con 1000Hz trở lên cơ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .. hôm nào có vô SG cầm ccon alpha6 với hộp số cho Anh nhá. THanks

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Giá đẹp, nhưng Anh chán mấy con 400Hz rồi, phái mấy con 1000Hz trở lên cơ..... hôm nào có vô SG cầm ccon alpha6 với hộp số cho Anh nhá. THanks


Dạ anh. Tối nay em có lên sì phố ợ. :-)

----------


## luongtu1983

> Giá đẹp, nhưng Anh chán mấy con 400Hz rồi, phái mấy con 1000Hz trở lên cơ..... hôm nào có vô SG cầm ccon alpha6 với hộp số cho Anh nhá. THanks


có con fuji 5.5kw 1500hz chơi ko bác

----------


## cuongmay

mình đóng gạch MS9: Đầu thay dao ATC nhỏ nhỏ mã NR5000 gì đấy nha.mai mình chuyển tiền hoặc bác có nhà thì sáng mình ghé.

----------


## zinken2

con bien tan 3.7 kw hình thức còn đẹp ko bác chủ. nếu đẹp mình gạch nhé. nếu có thể thì  gửi ảnh qua zalo cho so 0982418182.
thank

----------


## mylove299

> mình đóng gạch MS9: Đầu thay dao ATC nhỏ nhỏ mã NR5000 gì đấy nha.mai mình chuyển tiền hoặc bác có nhà thì sáng mình ghé.


Dạ mai em ở nhà ạ nhận gạch bác

----------


## CNC abc

> 


Biến tần này chỉ ghi điện áp ra từ 0~230V còn tần số không hề ghi 400 hay 1000Hz nhé các bác.
Thực tế em này chỉ cho ra tần số tối đa là 60Hz (dù bấm lên được 1000Hz nhưng khi bấm set thì nó k chấp nhận)
Nếu bác nào chỉnh lên được trên 60Hz vui lòng post lên cho em học hỏi với.
Tks.

----------


## mylove299

> Biến tần này chỉ ghi điện áp ra từ 0~230V còn tần số không hề ghi 400 hay 1000Hz nhé các bác.
> Thực tế em này chỉ cho ra tần số tối đa là 60Hz (dù bấm lên được 1000Hz nhưng khi bấm set thì nó k chấp nhận)
> Nếu bác nào chỉnh lên được trên 60Hz vui lòng post lên cho em học hỏi với.
> Tks.


Trùi bác có nhầm nhọt gì không ợ, e đang chạy vs spin tàu 400hz nè

----------


## CNC abc

> Trùi bác có nhầm nhọt gì không ợ, e đang chạy vs spin tàu 400hz nè


Bác cho cái hình hiển thị 400Hz đi bác, chứ spin tàu chạy 50-60Hz điện áp 40-50V vẫn ok mà bác.

----------


## Gamo

> Biến tần này chỉ ghi điện áp ra từ 0~230V còn tần số không hề ghi 400 hay 1000Hz nhé các bác.
> Thực tế em này chỉ cho ra tần số tối đa là 60Hz (dù bấm lên được 1000Hz nhưng khi bấm set thì nó k chấp nhận)
> Nếu bác nào chỉnh lên được trên 60Hz vui lòng post lên cho em học hỏi với.
> Tks.


Ui, nhầm rồi bác. Manual có ghi 400hz đàng hoàng. Em đã test dòng này với motor 3.7kuw 400hz, 220v rồi

----------

CNC abc

----------


## mylove299

Em đọc kỹ rồi anh Gamo ơi con này hoàn toàn có thể chạy 1000hz ợ. Nó ghi cụ thể thế này" setting cn_14 up to 109% enable frequency output up to cn 02 x 109.  Example cn 02 = 60hz then output frequency = 60 x 109 = 654hz

----------

CNC abc

----------


## mylove299

> Bác cho cái hình hiển thị 400Hz đi bác, chứ spin tàu chạy 50-60Hz điện áp 40-50V vẫn ok mà bác.


Bác phải set 2 thông số cn 02 và cn 14 nhé

----------

CNC abc, dobinh1961

----------


## hung1706

Hehe con này vốn em mua từ anh Gà mỡ (nhìn ổng mập thì kêu mỡ chứ mà kêu ổng gà mờ thì em ko dám  :Smile: ) ). 
Vấn đề là con này set lên 400hz chạy spin tàu vô tư, em cũng dùng để test motor kéo Fanuc Mitsu 2.2-3.7kw tại 120-150hz (tương đương 8000rpm). Vì thế cụ abc nên xem lại manual of sản phẩm trc khi xác định vấn đề nhé  :Big Grin: .
Con này trâu bò kéo spindle vô tư, em ko set dc áp thấp cho con Kavo nhà em gần 800hz nên em ức chế nó thôi. Set lên 1000hz thì bấm lên số 1000hz dc mà ko có motor chạy nên em ko rõ. 
Lý do sao em nó lai wa tay chủ thớt là vì em đổi cho chủ thớt con BT 700w sang con này chứ bây h nếu anh em chê em nó thì em quyết xin lấy lại hàng chứ ko để em nó hẩm hiu như vại  :Big Grin: . 
Thanks !

----------

CNC abc

----------


## mylove299

> Hehe con này vốn em mua từ anh Gà mỡ (nhìn ổng mập thì kêu mỡ chứ mà kêu ổng gà mờ thì em ko dám ) ). 
> Vấn đề là con này set lên 400hz chạy spin tàu vô tư, em cũng dùng để test motor kéo Fanuc Mitsu 2.2-3.7kw tại 120-150hz (tương đương 8000rpm). Vì thế cụ abc nên xem lại manual of sản phẩm trc khi xác định vấn đề nhé .
> Con này trâu bò kéo spindle vô tư, em ko set dc áp thấp cho con Kavo nhà em gần 800hz nên em ức chế nó thôi. Set lên 1000hz thì bấm lên số 1000hz dc mà ko có motor chạy nên em ko rõ. 
> Lý do sao em nó lai wa tay chủ thớt là vì em đổi cho chủ thớt con BT 700w sang con này chứ bây h nếu anh em chê em nó thì em quyết xin lấy lại hàng chứ ko để em nó hẩm hiu như vại . 
> Thanks !


Còn lý do anh bán ko phải chê nó mà do thiếu nợ chú he he.

----------

CNC abc

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em gửi video ghi lại quá trình gây án of em nó với con Mitsu 2.2 - 3.7kw. Video chỉ mang tính tham khảo :

----------

CNC abc, mylove299

----------


## mylove299

Update là Biến tần đã về với người hiểu nó ợ.

----------


## CNC abc

> MS10: Đầu BT30 QTC giá 1tr1


Món này còn k bác? Nếu còn em đăng ký nhé. Bác giao hàng Nguyễn Thông Q3 đc k? Nếu k đc thì cho em stk vào inbox để em chuyển tiền cho bác. 
Tks bác.

----------


## CNC abc

> Để chút làm thử xem chạy ngàn hẹc được không. 
> Chứ trâu thì xác định nó trâu. Hôm máy trộn bột 5.5kw hư biến tần. Đưa nó vô chạy đỡ 1 ngày, nó vẫn kéo bình thường
> Đính kèm 43294
> 
> Có chỉnh được áp ra 0~230V


Bác Hải chỉnh Cn02 và Cn14 như mấy bác hướng dẫn ở trên xem thử đc k, và cho anh em học hỏi tý.
Tks.

----------


## mylove299

> Món này còn k bác? Nếu còn em đăng ký nhé. Bác giao hàng Nguyễn Thông Q3 đc k? Nếu k đc thì cho em stk vào inbox để em chuyển tiền cho bác. 
> Tks bác.


Đã inbox ạ. 
Update. Ms 1 có gạch theo diện trao đổi tù binh,  
            Ms 4 đã xong
            Ms 6,7 có gạch
            Ms9 đã bán
            Ms10 đã bán

----------


## mylove299

Giảm giá con router bộ khung đã bao gồm Step và driver và card NC ( không có spin và BT) giá 10tr trong ngày ạ. kẹt quá ...............

----------


## Hung rau

> Vậy Bác cho hủy gạch nha.  Con này không rõ ràng không dám chơi. Bác có thích đầu ATC BT15. Hoặc mấy cục Spin ăn sắt bự chảng, Spin tàu 2k2, 3k2.


Bác vufree có đầu BT 15 Er16 hay 11 vậy? Giá ? 0903065560 Hưng

----------


## mylove299

Update MS 6,7 đã bán ạ

----------


## mylove299

Update MS2 đã bán.

----------


## mylove299

MS11: BOB MACH3 USB 4 trục đã bán


MS12 BOB mach3 4 trục usb robot3T chưa xài lần nào 450k


Ms13: Máy nén khí 20l xài bình thường ạ đã bán



MS14 tay MPG không dây cho NC studio xài vài lần như mới loại như hình. 1tr8

----------


## phuocviet346

Gạch máy nén khí nha bác

----------


## mylove299

> Gạch máy nén khí nha bác


Dạ nhận gạch bác.

----------


## mylove299

Update: MS13 máy nén đã bán.

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> MS11: BOB MACH3 USB 4 trục 750k
> 
> 
> MS12 BOB mach3 4 trục usb robot3T chưa xài lần nào 450k


Em gạch BOB MACH3 USB 4 trục.
Trần Kim Tuấn 
0901.157.999 
Công ty takashima viet nam, đường số 6 khu công nghiệp vsip 2 
Bình Dương, Thành Phố Thủ Dầu Một, Phường Hòa Phú

----------

saudau

----------


## mylove299

> Em gạch BOB MACH3 USB 4 trục.
> Trần Kim Tuấn 
> 0901.157.999 
> Công ty takashima viet nam, đường số 6 khu công nghiệp vsip 2 
> Bình Dương, Thành Phố Thủ Dầu Một, Phường Hòa Phú


Ok anh ( Đã bán )

----------

saudau

----------


## mylove299

Update là MS3 đã ra đi ạ.

----------


## mylove299

Lên tiếp lấy tiền sắm đồ mới :d

----------


## mylove299

Ế quá ai có máy công cụ nào như máy khoan từ, khoan v..v hay món gì nhỏ gọn cất trữ được giao lưu đê

----------


## mylove299

MS15: biến tần Sunfar E300 vào 1 phase 220V- 1.5kw - 1000Hz cho bác nào chạy Spin tốc cao giá để lại xài

----------


## Ona

hình như cái nhãn là 2.2KW

----------


## mylove299

> hình như cái nhãn là 2.2KW


Là sao bác nhỉ, vậy em nó 1k5 hay 2k2 ợ

----------


## Ona

2S0022L là 2.2KW(3.9KVA/10A)
2S0015L là 1.5KW(2.9KVA/7.5A)
Còn muốn chắc chắn hơn nữa thì  mở cái nắp ra, nếu trên cái board vẫn số hiệu như vậy là 2.2KW

----------

mylove299

----------


## mylove299

> 2S0022L là 2.2KW(3.9KVA/10A)
> 2S0015L là 1.5KW(2.9KVA/7.5A)
> Còn muốn chắc chắn hơn nữa thì  mở cái nắp ra, nếu trên cái board vẫn số hiệu như vậy là 2.2KW


Đúng là 2k2 bác ạ. Em search mạng mỗi từ Sunfar E300 nó ra kết quả 1k5 mà quên mất dãy số phía sau ạ. Kiểu này em giữ lại xài vậy chứ bán cũng chả được nhiêu tiền. Thanks bác

----------


## mylove299

Bác nào có khung con Router nhỏ nhỏ HT tầm 20x30 nếu muốn giao lưu với những đồ trên với em vì em đang cần con router nhỏ gọn để âm mưu nghiên cứu 5 trục router ạ.

----------


## mylove299

MS16: Biến tần Emerson 1.5kw tần số 1500HZ mua của một bác trên này để dành tin tưởng ko kiểm tra gì cả hơn tháng sau có việc cần đem ra xài thì ôi thôi nó cứ báo lỗi lúc thì HF26 lúc thì HF29 liên quan đến soft relay gì đấy em không hiểu. Liên hệ vs người bán thì bảo mua lâu rồi không hỗ trợ nữa  :Frown:  thôi thì cũng do mình chủ quan. Bác nào rành xúc về nghiên cứu giúp ạ ( em nó đã sống dậy  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Ninh Tran

mã lỗi 26 là lỗi khởi động mềm. lỗi IGBT. ngắn mạch IGBT
mã lỗi 29 là lỗi quạt tản nhiệt

ngày trước em có mua của một bác có nick là red cnc hay đỏ cnc gì đó một cặp ray. mà bị lỗi. 
hứa đổi cho em rồi cũng mất liên lạc luôn đến giờ.

----------


## mylove299

> mã lỗi 26 là lỗi khởi động mềm. lỗi IGBT. ngắn mạch IGBT
> mã lỗi 29 là lỗi quạt tản nhiệt
> 
> ngày trước em có mua của một bác có nick là red cnc hay đỏ cnc gì đó một cặp ray. mà bị lỗi. 
> hứa đổi cho em rồi cũng mất liên lạc luôn đến giờ.


Cảm ơn bác đã giải đáp lúc em cắm vô spin chạy nó nhảy tần số âm dương liên tục mới lạ. Spin chạy như kiểu thắng rồi nhả thắng rồi nhả ý  :Frown:

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Cảm ơn bác đã giải đáp lúc em cắm vô spin chạy nó nhảy tần số âm dương liên tục mới lạ. Spin chạy như kiểu thắng rồi nhả thắng rồi nhả ý


dịch hiểu sơ sơ nó vậy mà bác. 
kiểu đó nghi IGBT tèo lắm.

----------


## mylove299

> dịch hiểu sơ sơ nó vậy mà bác. 
> kiểu đó nghi IGBT tèo lắm.


Con này có dễ thay thế không bác nhỉ

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Con này có dễ thay thế không bác nhỉ


tiền thay tiền sửa khéo quá tiền mua một con tầm tầm như thế bác ah.

----------


## mylove299

> tiền thay tiền sửa khéo quá tiền mua một con tầm tầm như thế bác ah.


Dạ thanks bác. Ko ai mua thì em banh xác nó ra để em yêu khoa học xem nó dư nào he he

----------


## woodenfishbk

> MS16: Biến tần Emerson 1.5kw tần số 1500HZ mua của một bác trên này để dành tin tưởng ko kiểm tra gì cả hơn tháng sau có việc cần đem ra xài thì ôi thôi nó cứ báo lỗi lúc thì HF26 lúc thì HF29 liên quan đến soft relay gì đấy em không hiểu. Liên hệ vs người bán thì bảo mua lâu rồi không hỗ trợ nữa  thôi thì cũng do mình chủ quan. Bác nào rành xúc về nghiên cứu giúp ạ giá 700k


dạ con này là bác mua của em, gần 3 tháng sau bác phản hồi thì em biết làm sao được, tất cả đồ gửi đi em đều nhắn tin xác nhận xem nhạn và kiểm tra hàng chưa mà.

----------


## mylove299

> dạ con này là bác mua của em, gần 3 tháng sau bác phản hồi thì em biết làm sao được, tất cả đồ gửi đi em đều nhắn tin xác nhận xem nhạn và kiểm tra hàng chưa mà.


Hóa ra là bác ạ. Cũng do chủ quan chưa dùng nên mình ko kiểm tra khi nhận. Mình dám lấy tính mạng cả gia đình ra để đảm bảo rằng mình chưa dùng nó lần nào cho đến khi báo với bác bị lỗi. Mà thôi cũng do mình cả thôi bác xem có cách nào cứu nó ko nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Nếu hỏng IGBT rồi thì bỏ nhé, chi phí mua với thay > mua con khác mà chưa chắc thay IGBT đã OK

----------


## Ga con

Con SK này nếu công suất nhỏ cỡ dưới 1.5kW thì nó xài IGBT rời đó cụ (6 con 3 chân rời), thay từng con được + không đắt lắm. Thật tình nội thất con này e nhìn không ưng, ngày xưa hình như cụ mechanic có hỏi e cũng bảo là nội thất dòng này hơi chán.

Nhưng cái lỗi như mô tả, nếu motor có chạy rồi mà tăng giảm liên tục thì có thể controller đang lỗi, bác vệ sinh sạch sẽ rồi test tiếp thử xem.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Bỏ nó đi cụ mylovexxx

----------


## vufree

> Bỏ nó đi cụ mylovexxx


Xúi bỏ canh lụm hả Kiu?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, test bộ Q-Switch của em xong chưa?  :Wink:  Bán trả góp con laser 10 năm nhe ông anh

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## vufree

> Hehe, test bộ Q-Switch của em xong chưa?  Bán trả góp con laser 10 năm nhe ông anh


Đã tét gì đâu, đem về quăng 1 góc.. keke.. OK, mỗi thánh 1t trả hết 10 năm nha, nói chứ đưa trước 10T rồi lụm... thôi qua chỗ khác chát trả nhà lại cho Bác Chủ,, sorry.

----------


## mylove299

> Bỏ nó đi cụ mylovexxx


He He thông báo là sau một buổi sáng đâm chọt em thay cho em nó cái relay 5v nho nhỏ và quăng bỏ cái quạt giải nhiệt bị kẹt cứng ngắc chờ kiếm sau thì em nó lại chạy như chưa từng được chạy ạ, đã test ok vs spin 2k2 400hz hô hô, thank các bác đã cho em có động lực nghiên cứu khoa học  :Big Grin: 


Quạt này kiếm đâu mấy bác nhỉ nó ghi là 12v 0.19A ạ

----------

Bongmayquathem, huyquynhbk

----------


## dangkhoi

quạt bác đo kích cở mới biết chứ

----------


## aiemphuong

này chắc tầm 40x40x15. máy tịm tin học hay bán quạt độ case, nhỏ to, lớn bé đầy đủ

----------


## aiemphuong

bác xem này dc ko
http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-3082-qua...12v-4x4cm.html

----------

mylove299

----------


## mylove299

> này chắc tầm 40x40x15. máy tịm tin học hay bán quạt độ case, nhỏ to, lớn bé đầy đủ


Dạ e quên kích thước là 50x50x10 ạ

----------


## aiemphuong

http://diy3dprinter.vn/san-pham/quat...iet-50x50-12v/

----------

mylove299

----------


## woodenfishbk

> Hóa ra là bác ạ. Cũng do chủ quan chưa dùng nên mình ko kiểm tra khi nhận. Mình dám lấy tính mạng cả gia đình ra để đảm bảo rằng mình chưa dùng nó lần nào cho đến khi báo với bác bị lỗi. Mà thôi cũng do mình cả thôi bác xem có cách nào cứu nó ko nhỉ


uh thì hàng em bán em nhận là của em chứ em đã chối bao giờ đâu mà hóa ra. với lại bác cũng không nên đảm bảo bằng cach đấy, trước lúc em gửi đi em có test và gửi clip cho bác xem cơ mà.  
đồ điện tử ngoài cach sử dụng không đúng ra thì vận chuyển và bảo quản ẩm ướt hay va đập mạnh nó cũng hỏng chứ bọ. 
cái quạt bị kẹt bác có thể xịt RP7 xem sao còn không thì ngoài này em đang có đấy.

----------


## mylove299

> uh thì hàng em bán em nhận là của em chứ em đã chối bao giờ đâu mà hóa ra. với lại bác cũng không nên đảm bảo bằng cach đấy, trước lúc em gửi đi em có test và gửi clip cho bác xem cơ mà.  
> đồ điện tử ngoài cach sử dụng không đúng ra thì vận chuyển và bảo quản ẩm ướt hay va đập mạnh nó cũng hỏng chứ bọ. 
> cái quạt bị kẹt bác có thể xịt RP7 xem sao còn không thì ngoài này em đang có đấy.


Hóa ra ở đây ý là em không nhớ nick ai bán cả chỉ biết nick zalo thôi chứ ko phải ý gì khác. Còn vụ bác test gửi e thì chắc chắn ko biết lỗi đâu bác ạ. Vì chỉ khi cắm spin nhấn run mới báo lỗi à. Bác test chỉ test lên nguồn vs nút bấm thôi thì bình thường hết. Mà e cũng có yêu cầu bác trả tiền lại đâu chỉ nc xem có xử giúp đc hay thu ve chai hoặc đổi bù tiền con khác. Mà h nó cũng ok rùi. Vụ quạt cứng ngắc luôn em xịt rồi vẫn cứng. Tháo ra xem thì do cục nam châm nó bể dính vô ợ. Bác có quạt ko em mua thế vô he he

----------


## mylove299

> http://diy3dprinter.vn/san-pham/quat...iet-50x50-12v/


Đúng chuẩn bác ạ he he

----------


## mylove299

Update còn cặp ke vuông sắt
Máy tiện chế
Bob usb

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch cặp ke vuông nhé bạn 300k thiệt hại !

----------


## mylove299

> Gạch cặp ke vuông nhé bạn 300k thiệt hại !


Ok nhận gạch bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Qua sớm lấy bơm lựa cái quạt về sài 40x40 70x70 80x80 các thể loại hàng biếu

----------


## mylove299

> Qua sớm lấy bơm lựa cái quạt về sài 40x40 70x70 80x80 các thể loại hàng biếu


Hô hô cảm ơn đại ca qua liền qua liền

----------


## Gamo

> Qua sớm lấy bơm lựa cái quạt về sài 40x40 70x70 80x80 các thể loại hàng biếu


Tại sao tau mua hàng của nhà ngươi mà ko được biếu gì hết vậy pa?

----------


## mylove299

Update hàng tồn ( các bác xem trang 1)
Khung máy C
cặp ke vuông sắt 
Máy tiện chế
Bob usb
Tay quay không dây cho NC studio

----------


## neohd

[QUOTE=mylove299;129058]Update hàng tồn ( các bác xem trang 1)
Khung máy C
BÁO GIÁ KHUNG MÁY C ĐI BÁC

----------


## mylove299

Em thêm một số món cần ra đi cứu bóp ( xin phép nợ hình):
1. Bộ alpha66 có hộp số kèm Driver 24AA. Giá 1tr3
2. Bàn chân không bằng nhôm: 450K
3. Bộ trục A-C DIY kèm driver 5 phase có vi bước cho bác nào ngâm cứu giá: 1tr8
Combo KR me bước 10 HT 200mm giá 950K
Hàng tồn:
1. Khung máy C
2. Tay quay không dây cho NC studio giảm còn 1tr5

----------


## mylove299

E up hình bị gì. Ai cần món nào hú Zalo e gửi nhé

----------


## mylove299

Máy nén khí mini có sẵn van ngắt áp từ 2.7 kg đến 5.5kg giá (bay rồi)

----------


## huanpt

Anh xí cái này nhá!

----------


## mylove299

Đầu khoan mini kẹp mũi 8, đầu của japan ( đã bán)

----------


## maxx.side

Chưa biết làm gì nhưng mình lấy cái khoan mini này nha. Inbox giúp thông tin giao dich nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

cái cục này trong mấy khuấy hóa chất gì đó hơn là máy khoan .

----------

mylove299, Xuan Gio

----------


## mylove299

Còn vài cái nữa ạ mời các bác

----------


## mylove299

> cái cục này trong mấy khuấy hóa chất gì đó hơn là máy khoan .


Thấy có đầu kẹp mũi japan inox bóng loáng thích lụm thôi anh hihi

----------


## mylove299

Bơm bôi trơn thông số như hình, đi chợ cho bác nào cần kiếm chút sữa cho con 800k 1 cái ạ.

----------


## dobinh1961

ảnh đâu hết rồi

----------


## mylove299

> ảnh đâu hết rồi


Ủa em vẫn thấy ảnh mà bác ????
Update: Bơm đã hết 
              Khoan mini còn 1 cái.

----------


## mylove299

> Chưa biết làm gì nhưng mình lấy cái khoan mini này nha. Inbox giúp thông tin giao dich nhé


Bác có phải đã ck em không hay bác khác ạ????

----------


## accanywhere

> Ủa em vẫn thấy ảnh mà bác ????
> Update: Bơm đã hết 
>               Khoan mini còn 1 cái.


cho minh dat gach cai khoan mini nhe. minh se lien he qua zalo.

----------


## mylove299

Bơm và hút chân không của germany điện 110v hàng hình như chưa xài im ru. Nén hút mạnh giá 1tr6

----------


## dobinh1961

Vừa xem được hình thì hàng đã hết

----------


## mylove299

> Vừa xem được hình thì hàng đã hết


Còn món này nè bác, bộ bơm-hút thomas gồm bơm driver và điều tốc cắm điện chạy thôi ( đã bán)

----------


## katerman

Mua sữa cho con dư tiền thì để chồng tầng he bác chủ thớt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mylove299

> Mua sữa cho con dư tiền thì để chồng tầng he bác chủ thớt


ha ha đang kiếm tiền chồng thêm 1 tầng DSC đây

----------


## dangkhoi

mua sửa cho con mà không ghi thời gian mấy tháng hay mấy năm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Đứa lớn, đứa bé và đứa giấu vợ... Khó nói lắm

----------


## mylove299

> Đứa lớn, đứa bé và đứa giấu vợ... Khó nói lắm


Nhìn lòng ta ra lòng người nè hí hí

----------


## dangkhoi

mình gạch máy hút như trao đổi qua zalo nhé

----------


## mylove299

> mình gạch máy hút như trao đổi qua zalo nhé


Ủa nick zalo bác là j nhỉ. E nhớ có ai gạch máy hút j đâu nhỉ

----------


## dangkhoi

zalo anhlongpy đó a

----------


## thuong91

Còn bơm bôi trơn không bác

----------


## maxx.side

Ui gạch anh cái khoan mini mà chưa thấy inbox thông tin để chuyển tiền, không biết còn giữ hàng ko thế

----------


## mylove299

> Ui gạch anh cái khoan mini mà chưa thấy inbox thông tin để chuyển tiền, không biết còn giữ hàng ko thế


Hic sr bác lúc sáng ngay lúc e đăng có 1 bác gọi liên hệ và ck em. Em lên đọc thấy bác gạch trên này lại tưởng là một người. Để hôm nào em kiếm cái khác đền bác ạ. Bác thông cảm  :Frown:

----------

maxx.side

----------


## mylove299

2 bộ step 5 phase size 86 cho mấy bác dựng máy bự 750k/ bộ 1tr4 2 bộ.

----------

kzam

----------


## mylove299

Chấm cái cho hàng ế

----------


## BLCNC

> 2 bộ step 5 phase size 86 cho mấy bác dựng máy bự 750k/ bộ 1tr4 2 bộ.


Driver này dùng DC 36V hoạt động ổn định được ko pác?

----------


## mylove299

> Driver này dùng DC 36V hoạt động ổn định được ko pác?


Nó chạy 100-110v nha bác

----------


## BLCNC

100AC à bác? 
Ổn định được (ko mất bước) ở tốc độ lớn nhất bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> 100AC à bác? 
> Ổn định được (ko mất bước) ở tốc độ lớn nhất bao nhiêu vậy?


Câu này khó trả lời à. Cái này phụ thuộc vào hệ cơ của bác nữa, chạy không tải hay có tải, rồi phay vật liệu j, rồi kiểu ăn dao...đủ thứ thứ. Về độ ổn định thì đồ của vexta rất nhiều anh em xài rồi, máy công nghiệp cũng xài nên bác khỏi phải lo. Mua motor cũ hiển nhiên moment có giảm nhưng có lẽ cũng dư dùng cho máy DIY.

----------

mylove299, ppgas

----------


## BLCNC

Bac có thể nhượng lại cho e với giá 1t được ko. Coi như giúp đỡ thằng e lấy lộc tí?

----------


## aiemphuong

Trời... Bác trả giá gê thiệt, bác chủ bán vậy giã cũng tương đối mềm rồi, bộ 1.4A cũng tầm giá đó rồi bác

----------


## mylove299

> 100AC à bác? 
> Ổn định được (ko mất bước) ở tốc độ lớn nhất bao nhiêu vậy?


100VAC bác, còn về chuyện ổn định và tốc độ thì em không phán được rồi bác. Bác sợ trả học phí nhiều thì cứ đồ mới mà tới khỏi lăn tăn. Cao lúa nhưng mà yên tâm. Còn bác muốn mua 2 bộ này em free ship cho bác thôi. Driver và motor bự chảng cũng khá nặng đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## BLCNC

> 100VAC bác, còn về chuyện ổn định và tốc độ thì em không phán được rồi bác. Bác sợ trả học phí nhiều thì cứ đồ mới mà tới khỏi lăn tăn. Cao lúa nhưng mà yên tâm. Còn bác muốn mua 2 bộ này em free ship cho bác thôi. Driver và motor bự chảng cũng khá nặng đấy


ship COD à bác?

----------


## mylove299

> ship COD à bác?


Bác mới vô 4r nè. Oke e hiểu tâm lý, chiều bác COD luôn. He he

----------


## Gamo

> ship COD à bác?


Bác ko lo lão này trốn đâu... có gì em cho bác tên trường ĐH hắn đang dạy, réo om sòm là hắn chạy ra liền

----------

mylove299

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác ko lo lão này trốn đâu... có gì em cho bác tên trường ĐH hắn đang dạy, réo om sòm là hắn chạy ra liền


sợ thầy chưa kịp[ ra mà trò nó dí quánh chạy không kịp (bảo vệ sư phụ)  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, mylove299

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đem lên nha đi mình đẩy 2 bộ step 599 hộ nè

----------

mylove299

----------


## mylove299

> Đem lên nha đi mình đẩy 2 bộ step 599 hộ nè


Cho bác ý quyết đi anh Hải. Mới vô mua online ai cũng sợ dính chưởng. Bác đấy ko lụm e quăng lên anh he he.

----------


## BLCNC

> Cho bác ý quyết đi anh Hải. Mới vô mua online ai cũng sợ dính chưởng. Bác đấy ko lụm e quăng lên anh he he.


Hỏi thêm bác tí. Boad Mach3 USB CNC chạy cặp này ổn ko (CW và CCW e chưa tiếp xúc bao giờ, chỉ bít tí PUL -DIR thoai)

----------


## mylove299

> Hỏi thêm bác tí. Boad Mach3 USB CNC chạy cặp này ổn ko (CW và CCW e chưa tiếp xúc bao giờ, chỉ bít tí PUL -DIR thoai)
> 
> Nếu ok dc thì ship e.
> Đc ship: Nguyễn Hiển - Bản Cáy - Ngối Cáy - Mường Ảng - Điện Biên.
> Đt: 0914183878. 
> Bác nhứ tích chọn Cho kiểm tra hàng trước khi nhận giúp e!
> Trên e chỉ có sắn ngô ko có lúa nhìu, các bác thông cảm.


Bên hông nó có công tắc gạt chỉnh chạy 1P hoặc 2P mach3 xài 1P là puls và dir còn bác muốn cod thì ck cọc 400k coi như tiền ship nhận hàng tt nốt 1tr để lỡ bác ko nhận e ôm sô. He he có j bác trao đổi qua zalo. Thanks

----------


## BLCNC

> Bên hông nó có công tắc gạt chỉnh chạy 1P hoặc 2P mach3 xài 1P là puls và dir còn bác muốn cod thì ck cọc 400k coi như tiền ship nhận hàng tt nốt 1tr để lỡ bác ko nhận e ôm sô. He he có j bác trao đổi qua zalo. Thanks


cho cái số đt đi, ko thì sđt e đó, zalo e đi.

----------


## Gamo

Thấy 700k/bộ 86 cũng ham, mà chưa biết nên tha về làm gì đây

----------


## aiemphuong

mua về làm gối ngủ trưa cũng dc, hết ham thì bán lại cũng ko lỗ ...kkkk

----------


## BLCNC

> Thấy 700k/bộ 86 cũng ham, mà chưa biết nên tha về làm gì đây


Vậy bác có cao kiến ji ạ?

----------


## BLCNC

> mua về làm gối ngủ trưa cũng dc, hết ham thì bán lại cũng ko lỗ ...kkkk



E kinh nghiệm còn non mong các bác chỉ giáo giúp đỡ cụ thể tường tận ạ.
Thanks!

----------


## aiemphuong

e thì 1 khi đã quay lưng đi thì ko tiếc nên ko có vụ rơi cmn lệ ạ ... giá đó thì cũng tương đối mềm rồi bác. còn chuyện xài ổn định hay ko thì do ng sử dụng, cách bố trí ntn nữa, e cũng lớp chòi, lớp mầm à nên ko dám ý kiến j thêm @@

----------


## Gamo

> Vậy bác có cao kiến ji ạ?


Hehe, thấy giá hắn bán rẻ mình ham thôi bác. Nhưng máy móc mình đủ hết rồi, nên đang tự hỏi nếu mình mua cặp này về thì chưa biết dùng làm gì thôi

----------


## BLCNC

Cả hai bác lại khiêm tốn roài.
Mong luôn luôn được các bác chia sẻ, giúp đỡ!

----------


## aiemphuong

thì theo e giá ok bác mún mua thì mua, còn bác có thắc mắc thì thì vào mục thắc mắc - hỏi đáp tạo topic để nhận sự giúp đỡ của những ng khác có kinh nghiệm, đừng hỏi trên "sạp" người ta ạ.

----------

kzam

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có nghĩa là bác BLCNC chỉ nên hỏi người bán là 2 bộ 5 pha đó còn hoạt động được không , có chạy pul/dir được không. Ngươi bán nói được thì bác hốt. Còn muốn nâng cao kinh nghiệm thì vô mục động cơ bước rồi đọc hay tìm tài liệu đọc.
Khi làm có vướng mắc gì thì lên hỏi thăm ae. 
Có cao kiến gì hôn thì ai biết nói gì giờ.
Anh gà mờ nói mua về không biết làm gì là nhà chả 1 đống. Chứ không phải 2 bộ này không làm gì được.
Chia sẽ kinh nghiệm nó ở mục khác nhe bác BLCNC

----------


## hung1706

nói túm lại là em chờ đợi cái chốt của cụ BLCNC với anh Hải để em hốt có việc cần dùng nên mai chưa ai chốt thì em hốt, tiền đi trước lụm trước khỏi lăn tăn  :Big Grin: .

----------


## huanpt

Cảm ơn bác mylove
Cuối cùng cũng có cái bơm xe đạp  cho vợ

----------

mylove299

----------


## mylove299

> Cảm ơn bác mylove
> Cuối cùng cũng có cái bơm xe đạp  cho vợ ������


Mua xe hơi test luôn đi anh  :Smile: )

----------


## mylove299

Rã máy chuyển nhà nên bán tái cơ cấu.
06 bộ alpha step 98aa + driver đang lắp trên con máy ở link này. giá 2tr/bộ
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...ling-cnc/page3
Bộ 5 trục hộp số hamonic, trục A size 32 tải nặng 1:120. Bộ C hamonic size 32 tý số 1:180, giá 3tr kèm 1 step alpha 98aa và 1 con 66aa ( chưa gồm driver)
Cái khung ai có nhu cầu bán luôn  :Big Grin: 
Bác nào có nhu cầu pm zalo em: 0938839394 để trao đổi thêm nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bán cái bàn T đi , tui đang cần , 400x600 ??? bán thì hú liền nhá.

----------


## mylove299

> Bán cái bàn T đi , tui đang cần , 400x600 ??? bán thì hú liền nhá.


500x700 anh Nam he he. Khi nào chính thức banh xác đã. H để dành cho cụ nào ôm cả mớ

----------


## Nam CNC

400x600 thì ok , 500x700 thì to quá , à nếu banh xác thì cũng bán cho tui nha , làm máy khác

----------


## tranphong248

Bác Minh cho e đăng ký 2 bộ an pha 98 nha. Alo bác ko được. E gọi lại sau. Thanks

----------


## hoangson

Xác máy giá như nào bác nhỉ. Bác mật thư cho em vào zalo 0986319026 nhé

----------


## mylove299

> Bác Minh cho e đăng ký 2 bộ an pha 98 nha. Alo bác ko được. E gọi lại sau. Thanks


Có gạch tạm toàn bộ rùi anh  :Smile:

----------


## mylove299

Bộ máy nén mini dung tích tầm 10l vẫn chạy mà lên áp đc tầm 1kg à giá thanh lý cho ai ngâm cứu (xong)

----------


## dangkhoi

Nhanh quá mới đăng đã xong

----------


## mylove299

> Rã máy chuyển nhà nên bán tái cơ cấu.
> 06 bộ alpha step 98aa + driver đang lắp trên con máy ở link này. giá 2tr/bộ
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...ling-cnc/page3
> Bộ 5 trục hộp số hamonic, trục A size 32 tải nặng 1:120. Bộ C hamonic size 32 tý số 1:180, giá 3tr kèm 1 step alpha 98aa và 1 con 66aa ( chưa gồm driver)
> Cái khung ai có nhu cầu bán luôn 
> Bác nào có nhu cầu pm zalo em: 0938839394 để trao đổi thêm nhé.


6 bộ alpha và bộ trục ac đã bán

----------


## mylove299

Tiếp 3 cái khớp nối chưa xài phi 40 dài 50. 2 cái 11-16, 1 cái 16-16 giá 140k/ cái

----------


## mylove299

Lâu quá mốc hết topic.  Dịch cần mua khẩu trang nên bán 4 bộ ezi servo 56l.  750k/ bộ.  Mua hết 2tr9.  Cảm ơn

----------

